# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Visita guiada al embalse de Tous

## Xuquer

ANULADO  :Frown: 


Es un sondeo para ver cuanta gente se apuntaria en principio, para asi poder solicitar el permiso con datos del nº de visitantes.
Venga, a ver cuanta gente demuestra interés y después convendriamos una fecha  :Big Grin: 

El burrito delante...
Lista de visitantes

Xuquer >>>>>>>>  (3...)Sergi 1907 >>>>>> (2+2)Luján >>>>>>>>>   (2)Kike >>>>>>>>>> (1)Salut >>>>>>>>>> (1)Carletes >>>>>>>  (1)Oktavio  >>>>>>>  (2+2)Antonio Callejas >>>(1)



ANULADO :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Cuenta conmigo, y si la mujer y los dos enanos se animan también

----------


## Luján

Yo también me apunto, y mi novia seguro que también. :Big Grin:  (Según las fechas)


Esto me recuerda que está pendiente desde el año pasado una visita a Benageber cuando esté aliviando :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

> Yo también me apunto, y mi novia seguro que también. (Según las fechas)
> 
> 
> Esto me recuerda que está pendiente desde el año pasado una visita a Benageber cuando esté aliviando



SI señor, aquello quedó pendiente, encargate tu de organizar esa excursión   :Wink: 

Condición indispensable es el almuerzo con chuletas y lo que haga falta  :Big Grin: 

A ver ese Juanlooooooo, venga que la siguiente visita es a la sierra del Segura  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> SI señor, aquello quedó pendiente, encargate tu de organizar esa excursión  
> 
> Condición indispensable es el almuerzo con chuletas y lo que haga falta 
> 
> A ver ese Juanlooooooo, venga que la siguiente visita es a la sierra del Segura


Mensaje recibido y comprendido. Sólo falta saber (a ver esos mediums que tenemos por aquí  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: ) cuándo comenzará a aliviar.

----------


## Sierra de Segura

> A ver ese Juanlooooooo, venga que la siguiente visita es a la sierra del Segura


*Te tomo la palabra Xuquer*. De una tacada, el Embalse del Dañador, El Guadalmena, Tranco, Anchuricas y el proyecto de la Presa de Siles. Como verás hay donde elegir. O todos. Estan en un radio de 80 km.
Saludos

----------


## Salut

^^ Fuensanta, Cenajo, Talave y Taibilla que no falten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> *Te tomo la palabra Xuquer*. De una tacada, el Embalse del Dañador, El Guadalmena, Tranco, Anchuricas y el proyecto de la Presa de Siles. Como verás hay donde elegir. O todos. Estan en un radio de 80 km.
> Saludos





> ^^ Fuensanta, Cenajo, Talave y Taibilla que no falten


¿Y que tal todos a la vez? un fin de semana de embalses un día para unos y el otro para el resto :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Por cierto, Sierra de Segura, igual podemos compartir viaje a Tous  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuquer

Bueno bueno, ya hablaremos del futuro, menos planes e ir apuntandoos al de Tous (Sierra del Segura y salut )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sierra de Segura

> Por cierto, Sierra de Segura, igual podemos compartir viaje a Tous


Es imposible, aqui en Jaén estamos en plena campaña de aceituna y con un mes de retraso por las lluvias.  :Mad: un mes de vacaciones :Mad:

----------


## KIKE

Hola yo tambien estaria interesado en visitar el Embalse de Tous. Y por otro lado alquien puede explicar en esta epoca de lluvias porque esta vacio practicamente Escalona.?

----------


## Salut

@Sierra de Segura:

Mira lo que dice Xuquer  :Wink: 



> Venga, a ver cuanta gente demuestra interés y *después convendriamos una fecha*


A mi enero también me va fatal, pero tal vez febrero o marzo...  :Smile:

----------


## Sierra de Segura

> A mi enero también me va fatal, pero tal vez febrero o marzo...


Si el problema es que nos quedan 3 meses por lo menos de recolección, más luego la poda, abonos, etc, etc.... Por lo menos hasta el verano no paro.

____
Te contesto aquí lo de la Presa de Siles:
Los olivos de esta zona son tradicionales, con una edad de 50 años en adelante, llegando algunos a ser centenarios. 
Eso del cultivo intensivo es una p***M****A.

----------


## Salut

Bueno! Esperemos que al menos te rinda unos dinerillos todo ese trabajo : \

---------------------

Se que en esa zona el olivar es "tradicional", pero es que no sería el primer sitio donde veo arrancar olivos centenarios para meter un super-intensivo, "gracias" al regadío ¬¬'

----------


## carletes

Yo me apunto, que he visto en Google Maps qu estoy a 223 kilometros de distancia casi todos de autovía, menos los últimos 14 desde la salida de Alberic/tous hasta la presa. Un a duda: cada va como quiere, con seño, con amigos, con seño, amigos y niños en general; enga ir concretando, señalando fecha porque ese dato es importante, si va a ser en sábado y el programa que será vista guiada, afotos en general y comida pantanera. Lo más importante de la kedada es esto último, el que se responsabilice que de un paso al frente y exponga sus ideas al respecto. Cuando salgo de Cuenca y voy para Valencia el arroz me encanta  :Big Grin:  así que ir tomanda nota. 

En serio, me adapto a todo, y de moment contad conmigo. Saludos gente  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

:Frown:  A mi me es imposible. Me gustaría pero ahora mismo la situación es complicada. Tan lejos no puedo.

----------


## OKTAVIO

Cuenta conmigo.Posiblemente mi mujer y los dos nanos tambien.

----------


## jlois

Yo me apuntaría si fuese con unas fechas cercanas a mayo o junio , antes no podría plantearme un viaje tan largo. No obstante , estaremos en contacto je je je pues este año lo voy a dedicar a turismo de embalses. Un saludo muy cordial.

Jose luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Por cierto, Sierra de Segura, igual podemos compartir viaje a Tous


Xúquer, apúntame (1), y a estos dos.... pasais por la puerta de mi casa, osea que ya sabeis, para que tres coches pudiendo ir en uno :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## pacome36

yo lo tendria dificil, que no imposible,  por que soy de malaga capital y me  pilla lejos, para ello tendria que hacer noche, que en principio no seria problema si no fuera por que cuando estoy trabajando, (que ahora no el es caso, pero espero estar acto alguna vez), y como decia si estoy trabajando tengo pocas posibilidades de pillar dos dias seguidos, aun en fin de semana, aunque hay excepciones, eso si, lo sabria con mucha antelacion, y dejo la puerta avierta por si coincidiera, pero sin compromiso por ello, ademas seriamos dos en mi caso.
de todas formas aun haciendome pesado y repetitivo en la frasecita. 
me dais mucha envidia

----------


## sirimiri

Paco-me, estamos todos disponibles, eso lo hacemos demasiado bien. Que tengas suerte con el trabajo Paco que la cosa no esta nada facil.

Animo y un saludo.

----------


## pacome36

> Paco-me, estamos todos disponibles, eso lo hacemos demasiado bien. Que tengas suerte con el trabajo Paco que la cosa no esta nada facil.
> 
> Animo y un saludo.


 :Frown:  yo ya te digo, si para esas fechas estuviera ya trabajando tendria que coincidir con que descanso ese fin de semana, solo descanso cuando estoy trabajando un sabado de cada seis, bueno luego hay alguna otra posibilidad, si puedo guardar un dia de asuntos proprios, que tambien los hay.
 :Confused: se que la cosa no esta nada facil, pero este no es mi caso, no quiero parecer que dependo para trabajar de lo dificil que esta trabajo.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
y lo dicho, que me dais mucha envidia

----------


## Xuquer

En principio Ya somo una cantidad de inscritos que me hace tener una idea para proponersela al jefe del embalse de Tous, esta semana empezaré a tomar contacto con el y presentaremos fecha para ver que os parece ¿ Ok ?. creo que la visita será un exito.

Para los que sois de lejos os diré que, a pesar de ser el que más cerca me pilla, hay muchisimos mas bonitos, grandes y espectaculares a nivel paisajistico, ocasiones habrá para hacer más quedadas... por distintas comunidades, solo espero que haya gente que las vaya organizando por zonas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2 peñaaaa  :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

OK Xuquer. Seguro que será todo un éxito.
Por cierto, uno de mis 2 enanos tiene 6 meses, no se si tendrá problemas para entar.

Hoy me he enterado que la presa de Canelles hacía visitas, ahora no se, y que dentro las sensaciones son impresionantes. A ver si me entero de algo.

Un saludo

----------


## Xuquer

> OK Xuquer. Seguro que será todo un éxito.
> Por cierto, uno de mis 2 enanos tiene 6 meses, no se si tendrá problemas para entar.
> 
> Hoy me he enterado que la presa de Canelles hacía visitas, ahora no se, y que dentro las sensaciones son impresionantes. A ver si me entero de algo.
> 
> Un saludo


Preguntaré sobre condiciones para la gente menuda, te informaré  :Wink:

----------


## Xuquer

Primeros contactos  :Smile:   primeros problemas  :Mad: 

Hoy he llamado al jefe de presa y me ha dicho que la visita al embalse no dependía de él, que tenia que llamar a "presidencia", en la CHJ.
Allí me han dicho que tenía que hacer la solicitud por carta, no problemo.
El problema fundamental es que tiene que ser *de lunes a viernes* y solo de mañanas  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Yo lo veo un problema para mi, es una verdadera P****a   :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## parruso

Eeeeeeeh, que me lo pierdo!!!!!!!!!!!
Si la fecha me cuadra, me apunto tambien, por supuesto. Seríamos de 2 a 3 personas.

----------


## Pedro Julián

> Primeros contactos   primeros problemas 
> 
> Hoy he llamado al jefe de presa y me ha dicho que la visita al embalse no dependía de él, que tenia que llamar a "presidencia", en la CHJ.
> Allí me han dicho que tenía que hacer la solicitud por carta, no problemo.
> El problema fundamental es que tiene que ser *de lunes a viernes* y solo de mañanas 
> 
> Yo lo veo un problema para mi, es una verdadera P****a


Me apunto, contar conmigo, que mi jefe (mi mujer) me ha firmado el permiso.

----------


## Xuquer

> Me apunto, contar conmigo, que mi jefe (mi mujer) me ha firmado el permiso.



Pedro, el problema es que yo no puedo ir entre semana, ojalá tuviese un jefe tan_ benevolente_ como el tuyo  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Si no lo visito en vacaciones no puedo  :Mad:  :Frown:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

> Si el problema es que nos quedan 3 meses por lo menos de recolección, más luego la poda, abonos, etc, etc.... Por lo menos hasta el verano no paro.
> 
> ____
> Te contesto aquí lo de la Presa de Siles:
> Los olivos de esta zona son tradicionales, con una edad de 50 años en adelante, llegando algunos a ser centenarios. 
> Eso del cultivo intensivo es una p***M****A.


Hola Sierra de Segura, eso es lo que pasa con el olivar tradicional que tiene mucho trabajo y es poco rentable y el intesivo es lo contrario poco trabajo y muy rentable.Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## OKTAVIO

A mi entre semana tambien me es imposible por trabajo y escuela de mis hijos. Tal vez en otro sitio ¿contreras? aunque imagino que las condiciones seran las mismas. Otra vez sera. A ver si nos vemos en Benageber. Saludos a todos y que sigan llenandose.

----------


## Luján

Yo tengo difícil ir entre semana, pero creo que podría pedir un día de vacaciones o por asuntos propios

Una pena, habrá que probar en otras. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

> Pedro, el problema es que yo no puedo ir entre semana, ojalá tuviese un jefe tan_ benevolente_ como el tuyo 
> 
> Si no lo visito en vacaciones no puedo


Pues lo volvemos a intentar cuando tengas tu vacaciones. Yo tengo cierta flexibilidad

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues lo volvemos a intentar cuando tengas tu vacaciones. Yo tengo cierta flexibilidad



Ok, un recordatorio para este verano  :Wink:

----------

